# diseño de Puente H alto consumo



## cresr (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, estoy trabajando en un proyecto de automatizacon y necesito diseñar un puente H que maneje elevadas corrientes, uno de los motores que voy a usar consume 8 A sin carga por lo que necesito componentes bastantes robustos. Como no estoy acostumbrado a consumos tan grandes no se que consideracines debo hacer para el deseño.
Les agradezco su ayuda


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 19, 2011)

cresr dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, estoy trabajando en un proyecto de automatizacon y necesito diseñar un puente H que maneje elevadas corrientes, uno de los motores que voy a usar consume 8 A sin carga por lo que necesito componentes bastantes robustos. Como no estoy acostumbrado a consumos tan grandes no se que consideracines debo hacer para el deseño.
> Les agradezco su ayuda



Hola Amigo, basicamente el imprescindible detalle cuando trabajas con consumos de magnitud considerable,  es la seccion de pistas del PCB y o cables a utilizar.
Los componentes y/o disipadores deben respetar distancias, cuando estos trabajan con temperatura.
Analizar si el sistema requiere ventilacion forzada.


----------



## cresr (Sep 19, 2011)

Muchas gracias. Y que componentes me recomendas usar? Estoy considerando el mj15004 y su complemento el mj15003 para el puente h, pero tambien me hablaron mucho de los mosfet y no se como elegir cual es mejor.
Otra vez gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 19, 2011)

cresr dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Y que componentes me recomendas usar? Estoy considerando el mj15004 y su complemento el mj15003 para el puente h, pero tambien me hablaron mucho de los mosfet y no se como elegir cual es mejor.
> Otra vez gracias.


Amigo, bueno puedes utilizar cualquier componente que este dimensionado a Vmax. e Imax. que utilices. Ademas la max. Fcia. sera un dato importante si es que tu sistema trabaja en PWM.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 19, 2011)

Pero yo le recomendaria ademas de lo ya dicho que usara mosfet, ya que disipan menor cantidad de potencia y son mas aptos para esta tarea, respecto a la frecuencia maxima de trabajo casi todos lo soportan no?? bueno al menos he visto que muchos de estos circuitos sobre todo en la industria con trabajos y sobrepasan los 25 Khz si de PWM se trata, ya solo es cuestion de que vallas a alguna pagina de un fabricante y busques con parametros a  la medida el mosfet que te quede bien, aqui un ejemplo

http://ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-analogos/94-puente-de-h-con-mosfet-complementarios

Por ahi en una ocacion  escuche que hay mosfet complementarios en un mismo circuito integrado, pero no recuerdo bien


----------



## pepechip (Sep 20, 2011)

Recientemente he montado ese mismo circuito (ladelec), pero dedevido a las capacidades parasitas de los mosfet, estos tardan varios microsegundos en pasar al estado de corte. 
Yo he cambiado las resistencias de 10K por 470 ohm y las 1K por 100 ohm. Las 2 resistencias de los bipolares siguen igual.
A pesar de eso cuando desconecto un canal, espero 2 us en activar el canal contrario, ya que me ocurria que conducian ambas ramas simultaneamente y en vacio tenia un consumo de 2A. 
En mi caso estaba trabajando a una frecuencia de 20Khz. A frecuencias menores no son tan problematicas las capacidades internas de los mosfet.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 20, 2011)

Bueno pero se soluciona buscando un mosfet mas rapido, insisto en las paginas de los fabricantes se pueden realizar busquedas parametrizadas, una vez estaba usando pwm a 20Khz y mi sobrino de 7 años me dijo "Que es ese sonidito que se escucha" aclaro que yo no escuchaba nada de nada jejejeje por eso se debe usar un poquito mas


----------

